# "bad girl spot"



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">when sophie is a bad girl ex.) biting and snapping on our arms or anyhting protruding from our body, yappinng and scratching at us when we're eaating etc. my mom said it's about time she needs some discipline. 

she started making her stand at a "bad girl spot" specifically for when she was being naughty and have her sit on her butt and lean on the wall. i feel soooo bad because she looks at me for help. we've been doing this and still perfecting this method for about a week now and she got MUCH better. we got this idea from watching a show about horrid little children changing into good kids with professionals helping on parenting. they make the children sit in a naughty spot for whenever they were "bad" kids. and then let them know they were bad and have them understand why they are getting in trouble.. then hug them and tell them you love them.

we don't hit her we just hold her up and tell her she's been bad and let her stand. does anyone do this or think this is cruel? we only do it for about 10 seconds. if anyone objects or actually thinks this is a good idea then please speak up~*</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I know that the" time out thing" did not work for me concerning my own kids, they would just laugh at me














.. I mean they are all big now (except my 6 yr old).. But to tell you the truth, I don't know what I think..I have never heard of it..
How in the world do you get her to stand there???

Andrea~


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111[/B]










But what do you want ATTENTION?? Well here u go. You state the same answer all the time..Would you please "Get A Life" ..I am starting to believe you do not even own a dog, where are ur pictures?.. Stop getting on people's nerves and telling them to hit their dogs. If you are so informative, then why do you only post to "POTTY TRAINING" questions.? Please just stop, everyone knows your method and it don't work..Period!!!



Have A Great Day..

Andrea~


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I really don't think any form of physical punishment is necessary. If you've ever watched the Dog Whisperer, you know that he uses "calm assertive energy," not punishment. I have found that to work for me. When Dolce is doing something she's not supposed to, I firmly tell her "no" and look assertively into her eyes until she looks away. That usually does the trick for me, but if she gets into barking mode, I hold her still until she "submits" by calming down. That's all you should ever need to do. It's all in the attitude. If you get upset or angry, your dog will pick up on that as weakness and do what she pleases.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This will only confuse the dog. Dogs, unlike humans, do not sit and "think" about what they did wrong. 

Rather than get pointers from a "child" discipline show, check out the "Dog Whisperer", or maybe hire a personal trainer to come to your home.

Thanks to Richard, we once AGAIN have to remind people to NEVER hit your dog.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111[/B]


Are your parents brother and sister? Cause that's the only reason I can figure why you always post such retarded answers!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111[/B]


EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!! 




> This will only confuse the dog. Dogs, unlike humans, do not sit and "think" about what they did wrong.
> 
> Rather than get pointers from a "child" discipline show, check out the "Dog Whisperer", or maybe hire a personal trainer to come to your home.
> 
> Thanks to Richard, we once AGAIN have to remind people to NEVER hit your dog.[/B]


Thanks Deb..........I think the forum has been here before with Richard.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200023
> 
> 
> 
> ...































LMFAO...That was a good one!!!!!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> Are your parents brother and sister? Cause that's the only reason I can figure why you always post such retarded answers![/B]


What's funny is that at first I was like, tsk tsk... shouldn't use that kind of language for an insult... until I realized I agree with you. It is unreasonable for a person without a developmental disability to repeatedly post the same idea without ever responding to the hostility and verbal challenges they receive. 

Good call on that one! Maybe we should all be a bit more patient with those who are differently abled............. and abusive.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200078
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what? My first instinct was identical to yours and I was going to have break out the PC Hose-O-Water-Torture, but then the kinder, gentler Lucida took hold. And my second instinct was also in line with your response.

The definition of insanity is repeating the same behavior and expecting a different result from the last time(s). With that in mind, I pledge my dedication to helping Richard get whatever assistance he needs to overcome his disability in a non-judgemental manner. Community living supports, group counseling, whatever...There's no shame in admitting you have challenges to overcome, there's only shame in refusing to do something about it.


Sorry for the double post but I realized that in my urge to be helpful I forgot to respond to the person who asked for help in the first place, which would be the author of this thread.

Sophie, since I only have a small child and a Maltese that's on his way in a few weeks, I cannot speak from any experience. My theoretical concern is not that it's cruel to "discipline" in that manner, but that you and your mother/family might experience heightened frustration when you don't see the results you would like with that method. My limited understanding is that physical discipline doesn't generally contribute to the learning of the animal and thus will not be effective in changing any behaviors in the long run. You may be able to change your dog's behavior in the short term but only as a result of her confusion over the discipline, not because she understands a behavior itself is not desireable, and there is also no behavior you are asking for in place of the undesired behavior. I am sure you will get better answers from people who know far more than I do on the subject.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I absolutely do not agree with any kind of "punishment"when training our pets ...only "POSITIVE REINFOREMENT"







works IMO.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111[/B]


have you learned nothing from this forum? we are against animal cruelty. up until now we have either ignored your constant rumblings about your dog abuse, or have been kind in our responses. the whole point of this forum is to have a place to talk about our _very much loved_ dogs, and educate others. your idea of behavior correction is not acceptable. 






anyway....sophiebaby, the key to good behavior is to curb the undesirable behavior. to do so, all it takes patience and persistence...good luck.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

the thing about sophie... when i say no angrily she gets REALLY excited so i think you guys are right about that when anger is seen as weakness. BUT when i say it calm in a low voice looking in her eyes she submits for the time being and then continues... sometimes she would stop but the thing that gets to me is that she RIGHT AWAY goes and plays with her toys and shakes and growls them--as if taking her anger out or that she can care less about me and she's busy with her toys. argH!

i'll try with the positive reinforcement like everyone says.. but how would i approach this realisitically? any pointers?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

physical punishment does not work with small fluffy white dogs. it only makes them fear the ones they love and live for. none of us want our babies to cower in our presence, whether they did anything wrong or not. when butter has a bad potty, she will be ignored for the time it takes me to clean it up and make the point she is NOT getting a goodpottytreat. she will make a VERY concerted effort to make a good potty the next time in order to get her beloved cheerios. of course, she has a small accident here and there (mostly because she circles her pad in such a wide circumference that she ends up peeing on the very EDGE of the pad, with some spillover...) but the intent is there, and she is getting better at ensuring her pees get ON the CENTER of the pad....or no cheerios!!!!

when i was in the beginning stages of pottytraining her, i wasnt consistent in my praise/reward/non-praise/non-rewarding so she got confused. i noticed a tremendous improvement when everyone in our house was on the same page. (mostly me, i know LOL)

even the slightest of taps on the butt tells these pups that you are ready to play, or they think "hey! what's wrong with my butt? what did my butt do wrong???" or maybe that's just buttercup...

good luck









ann marie and the "the bulls-eye of the pad gets me LOTS of cheerios!" buttercup


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sophie, my concern would be that your pup wouldn't know what she had done wrong to begin with the type of discipline you are describing. It's not cruel, I just don't know how useful it would be!! But hey, if it works? Go for it.

And as far as Richard goes, what is it with that name and people who think they know it all, when it is clearly evident they know nothing??? I've run across a 'Richard' in a completely different part of the internet (TV fandom) who reminds me of this this Richard. 

Coincedence?

God, I hope so!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think this is the best method of changing her behaviors. 

You mention a few problems here:

1. Mouthing you. Yelp when she does it like it hurts and then ignore her. If she is really wound up, happily put her up in her crate or half an hour to have some calm down time. I use my dog's kennel up command in a happy voice. If she is nipping at your clothing when you walk, stop, have her sit, reward her for that. Make the game STOP. If she continues when you start again, then uh oh in a happy voice and up in her crate to calm down. 

2. Begging. My dogs have a dog bed in the kitchen to go lay on while we eat. I teach the "go to bed" command separately and then bring it into meal times. You can also simply do a down stay or crate your dog during meal times to prevent this. 






> *<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">when sophie is a bad girl ex.) biting and snapping on our arms or anyhting protruding from our body, yappinng and scratching at us when we're eaating etc. my mom said it's about time she needs some discipline.
> 
> she started making her stand at a "bad girl spot" specifically for when she was being naughty and have her sit on her butt and lean on the wall. i feel soooo bad because she looks at me for help. we've been doing this and still perfecting this method for about a week now and she got MUCH better. we got this idea from watching a show about horrid little children changing into good kids with professionals helping on parenting. they make the children sit in a naughty spot for whenever they were "bad" kids. and then let them know they were bad and have them understand why they are getting in trouble.. then hug them and tell them you love them.
> 
> we don't hit her we just hold her up and tell her she's been bad and let her stand. does anyone do this or think this is cruel? we only do it for about 10 seconds. if anyone objects or actually thinks this is a good idea then please speak up~*</span>[/B]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=200023
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'> Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111[/B]










(sorry couldn't help it they r so cute)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! at you, Buttercup! 

I say NO with a lower voice and they pay attention..if only for a second or two. I also follow
thru with adjusting their body to the sit or down position if they won't obey the words sit or down.
Cosy finds this great sport! She is positive she wins for the most times I have to redirect her.


Brit and the "I'm a slow learner but I'm cute" Cosy 

PS I bet Richard goes by Dick more often than not. (did I say that?)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

You go Andrea!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Richard needs a naughty spot...........
Some people are just SCREAMING for attention.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> LOL! at you, Buttercup!
> 
> I say NO with a lower voice and they pay attention..if only for a second or two. I also follow
> thru with adjusting their body to the sit or down position if they won't obey the words sit or down.
> ...

















WOW Brit
I am definitely not messing with you!!























Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladies, you all have fallen for Richard's game again. Tisk, tisk. He clearly doesn't wish to play with us, only try to disrupt our game. Sound familiar? Remember that child on the playground?

What did your teacher tell you about him.... either "invite him into your game" WHICH WE HAVE, or "ignore him and he will go away", which we should. Can't promise Richard will go away but I can promise you, he won't change. Sad.

Ok off to have fun elsewhere, since I can't stop chuckling... are his parents brother and sister... oh my gosh!!!









OH WAIT... Brit what do you mean Cosy is any less then perfect? Hmmmmmmm

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

